# Snoopy Is Coming home August 16th from Cynthia Landry Scruffy's Toys



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Well I made the trip up to Cynthia's today to give my deposit on Snoopy. He is ready to come home on July 26th but I have a business trip on August 14th and Cynthia agreed that I can pick him up on the 16th of August on my way back from Vegas.

My family is very excited, especially our special needs daughter who will spend most of the time with Snoopy. 

So here are some picture I took at Cynthia's home

I do have mommy and daddy info certificate but heck I have to learn how to decipher all that info.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He's cute.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:CONGRATS:chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Snoopy is adorable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, what an adorable little Snoopy!! Wishing you the very best of luck with him when you bring him home.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What great news! For your daughter especially! Cindy is an outstanding breeder. Very good choice on your part. Snoopy will be a great little support dog!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Congratulations! He is :Sooo cute:!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats,Snoopy is adorable!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to SM.


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Thank you everyone, boy is the wait going to kill us here:smpullhair:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Snoopy is adorable. So glad you contacted Cynthia. She really loves her dogs. You made a good choice!!!

Blessings,
Lainie


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sweet! Gotcha day will be on my daughter's birthday, and we live in Vegas!!! Please post lots of pics when you get that cutie pie!


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

That is so cool to hear. I'll be sure to post some pictures that evening.



lydiatug said:


> So sweet! Gotcha day will be on my daughter's birthday, and we live in Vegas!!! Please post lots of pics when you get that cutie pie!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Precious!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a little cutie pie!!! Oh my, how are you going to be able to stand the wait?!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations and much good luck with your new family member.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

espresso said:


> Well I made the trip up to Cynthia's today to give my deposit on Snoopy. He is ready to come home on July 26th but I have a business trip on August 14th and Cynthia agreed that I can pick him up on the 16th of August on my way back from Vegas.
> 
> My family is very excited, especially our special needs daughter who will spend most of the time with Snoopy.
> 
> ...


Snoopy is adorable looking. I love his name. :wub:


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Cindy just sent me a new picture exactly to the month of the first pictures I took myself. Here is Snoopy July 8th.


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

What do you folks think? Snoopy is ready for pick up at 14 weeks July 26th. My oldest daughter and husband will house sit and baby sit our daughter. I will only be gone for 3 days. 

I am ready to pick up Snoopy July 26th instead of August 16th. Ill wait till tomorrow to see what the good folks on here's opinions are and will notify Cindy if I should pick him up July 26th.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

espresso said:


> Cindy just sent me a new picture exactly to the month of the first pictures I took myself. Here is Snoopy July 8th.


He is so cute! I bet you can hardly wait!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awwww! Adorable  Personally, I would want control of the critical socialization window, which closes around 16 weeks, so I would take him home in July, assuming your daughter and her husband are up for the task of sitting for 3 days.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Elisabeth has a point, although I'll throw in the opposing view - I'd wait so that the number of disruptions in his short life are minimized. Going from the breeder to you and then having "new people" there for three days, then you coming home could be very confusing to him. Socializing is important but so is establishing a stable home life.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I can understand pros and cons of both but if it were me, I would go ahead and get him on July 26th. 3 days isn't a long time and your daughter and her husband will be puppy sitting him in your home while you're gone right, right? So he'll be at home in the same environment, but have a chance to spend time with other people which I think is great for socialization. So again, your call but if it were me, that's what I would go with  Congrats on your new addition - be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Ok, so it will be my daughter, her husband and her two daughters 4 years old and 4 month old. Plus my special needs daughter of 15. 

It just seems like a lot is going on and my 4 year old niece can be hyper at times. I am buying the IRIS Exercise 8 Panel 34 inches, not to lock Snoopy up but as her domain while she adjust to our home. Door would be open. Just wondering if maybe having her in the living room in the Iris with door closed during times my niece might be hyper would work?


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Ok, figured it out. Snoopy is coming home on the 26th of July. This will get him use to our home without my daughter for a day or two. We will invite my daughter and husband and kids over and have them interact with Snoopy during the three weeks we have him before we go on our business trip. 

Ok, now we are excited

:chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

espresso said:


> Ok, figured it out. Snoopy is coming home on the 26th of July. This will get him use to our home without my daughter for a day or two. We will invite my daughter and husband and kids over and have them interact with Snoopy during the three weeks we have him before we go on our business trip.
> 
> Ok, now we are excited
> 
> :chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:



Awwww, glad you made a decision you are happy with! Pros and cons both ways make it difficult to decide. He is a cutie and it would be hard to wait. Congrats again. :aktion033:


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Hi folks,
Things are moving quickly here. My wife had her scheduled changed at work and we were suppose to pick up Snoopy Tuesday. Well that is not happening. But Cynthia was very accommodating and so Snoopy comes home tomorrow at noon(Saturday). I will start a new thread and put the link as the last post on this thread.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, that's fantastic! Can't wait to meet Snoopy


----------

